

The books that Radically Chwnge Capitalism - PleasePlease
http://www.goodbuzz.org/blog/business-strategy/top-50-books-radically-change-capitalism/

======
dmfdmf
Somehow they forgot; Ayn Rand; Capitalism: The Unknown Ideal.

